# Alternatives to Diamond Bright (inside and Out)



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Guys,

I call upon you all to show me the way..........

I have decided not to pay the dealer the ridiculous price of £350 for applying Diamond Bright to my new roadster, when she arrives.... (September)

So the questions are:

1. What are the alternatives that i can apply at home? (I have a dust free dry double garage that the car can be in whilst having its treatment and I will do it over the weekend)

2. Can I simply buy and apply them?

3.What roof and interior treatments are there?

I will be honest I have always had some form of protection applied to all my new cars on delivery so I am somewhat nervous about doing this myself after i have picked it up. I am no stranger to polishers/waxes/clay's and all that but still it's a mental barrier that I have to overcome.

I guess I'm looking for sealants of some sort but would like any advice on durable protection/sealant products if you have any?

I just want to drive it home, remove the traffic film and then set about applying my own paint protection.

Also can you advise on methods of application as well so the product you advise and how best to apply in in your experience.

Also if you think the answer is to just get the dealer to do it, just say so. It is a BRAND new car and I don't want to F*&"k it up to be honest. I have a 3 year old A5 Cab now and it looks very good even if I do say so myself so upkeep and care is no issue, i suppose just like a parent with their young child i just want the best start.......

Cheers guys....

8)


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.car-paint-protection.co.uk/diamondbrite/

just found on these guys... they offer it done at your home for £240.00

Not sure how good they are.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

If it's the same as AutoGlym LifeShine that dealers offer, the kit can be bought on eBay for £10 and applied yourself. Shows you how much they are making on these products.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Spend the money on a Professional detail.
Hoggy.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

check out detailingworld.co.uk and find a detailer that way.

If you look at the shown room section they post examples of jobs done.

Loads up your way as well.

Maybe look at some nano sealant.

Also some detailers will go to the audi showroom to do you car.

So its prefect right from the start.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers D.D


----------

